# mechanische NOT AUS Entriegelung ausreichend?



## Mephisto (2 Juni 2010)

Hallo!

Ich habe an einer zugekauften Maschine einen NOT AUS. Nachdem ich den betätigten NOT AUS wieder entriegelt (herausgezogen) habe, ist die Anlage wieder voll funktionsfähig (Ohne Reset Knopf oder so) Ist das zulässig?
Weiters wird bei betätigem des NOT AUS nicht die komplette Anlage entlüftet. Ist das erlaubt? Nicht einmal, wenn ich die Anlage über den Hauptschalter abschalte, wird entlüftet. Der Hauptschalter ist übrigens gelb/rot. Das darf bei dieser Anlage denke ich auch nicht sein.
Es handelt sich übrigens über eine pneumohydraulische Fügepresse mit Zweihandauslösung. Die Maschine besitzt jedoch eine CE-Erklärung.

Was meint ihr dazu?

mfg mephisto


----------



## Safety (2 Juni 2010)

Hallo,
Du hast jede menge fragen in deinem kleinen post!
Zum Not-Halt

Die 13850 sagt:
Nach Auslösen eines Not-Halt-Gerätes, das einen Not-Halt-Befehl ausgelöst hat, muss die Wirkung
dieses Befehls bis zu seiner manuellen Rückstellung erhalten bleiben. Diese Rückstellung darf nur an dem Ort möglich sein, an dem die Not-Halt-Befehlsgabe vorgenommen wurde. Die Rückstellung des Befehls darf die Maschine nicht wieder in Gang setzen, sondern nur das Wieder-in-Gang-Setzen ermöglichen. Das In-Gang-Setzen der Maschine darf erst möglich sein, wenn an jedem Ort, an dem Not-Halt ausgelöst wurde, ein manuelles Rücksetzen des Not-Halt-Gerätes durchgeführt wurde.

Daraus könnte man ableiten, dass ein Rückstellen des Not-Halt die Mechanische Entsperrung ist und ausreichen würde, was meiner Meinung nach nicht gemeint ist. Aber die Not-Halt Funktion ist auch nach der 13849 zu betrachten und da steht:
5.2.2 Manuelle Rückstellungsfunktion
Zusätzlich zu den Anforderungen aus Tabelle 8 wird Folgendes angewendet.
Nach der Einleitung eines Stoppbefehls durch eine Schutzeinrichtung muss der Stoppzustand
aufrechterhalten bleiben, bis eine manuelle Rückstelleinrichtung betätigt wird und der sichere Zustand für einen Wiederanlauf gegeben ist.
Die Wiederherstellung der Sicherheitsfunktion durch die Rückstellung der Schutzeinrichtung unterbricht den Stoppbefehl. Wenn durch die Risikobeurteilung angezeigt, muss diese Aufhebung des Stoppbefehls durch eine manuelle, separate und beabsichtigte Handlung (manuelle Rückstellung) bestätigt werden.
Die manuelle Rückstellfunktion:
- muss durch ein getrenntes, manuell zu bedienendes Gerät in dem SRPICS bereitgestellt werden,
- darf nur dann erreicht werden, wenn alle Sicherheitsfunktionen und Schutzeinrichtungen funktionsfähig sind,
- darf selbst keine Bewegung oder Gefährdungssituation einleiten,
- muss eine beabsichtigte Handlung sein,
- muss der Steuerung ermöglichen, einen separaten Startbefehl anzunehmen,
- darf nur erfolgen durch das Loslassen des Antriebselements in seiner betätigten (Ein)Position.
Der Performance Level der sicherheitsbezogenen Teile für die manuelle Rückstellfunktion muss so ausgewählt werden, dass die Einbeziehung der manuellen Rückstellfunktion die erforderliche Sicherheit der zugehörigen Sicherheitsfunktion nicht mindert.
Das Antriebselement zum Rücksetzen muss außerhalb des Gefahrbereichs und an einer sicheren Position mit guter Einsicht zur Überprüfung, dass sich keine Person im Gefahrbereich befindet, angebracht werden.
Wo die Einsicht in den Gefahrbereich nicht vollständig ist, wird ein spezielles Rückstellverfahren erforderlich.

Daraus leite ich ab es muss und das hat auch Sinn eine Manuelle Rückstellfunktion auch bei Not-Halt angewendet werden. Die aller meisten Maschine haben eine Manuelle Rückstellfunktion, da es fast immer angebracht ist und man es in der Risikobeurteilung auch begründen muss warum an diese nicht anwendet. 

Wie man sieht kann man in den Normen vieles anders sehen aber man muss dafür auch die Verantwortung tragen  und wenn man Bewgliche Trennende Schutzeinrichtungen habe brauche ich immer einen Manuelle Rückstellfunktion. 

Dies ist meine Meinung zu diesem Thema und ich empfehle bei Beratungsgesprächen immer eine Manuelle Rückstellfunktion auch für Not-Halt.


----------



## Safety (2 Juni 2010)

Hallo, 
jetzt zur Not-Halt und Not-Aus Funktion
Zuerst wo liegt der Unterschied:

NOT-HALT
Stillsetzen im Notfall
Eine Handlung im Notfall, die dazu bestimmt ist,
einen Prozess oder eine Bewegung anzuhalten,
der (die) gefahrbringend wurde.
NOT-HALT muss entweder entsprechend Stopp-Kategorie 0 oder
Stopp-Kategorie 1 nach DIN EN 60204-1:2007 9.2.2 funktionieren.
Die Wahl der Stopp-Kategorie des NOT-HALT ist abhängig
von den Ergebnissen einer Risikobeurteilung der Maschine
Steht in der 13850

NOT-AUS
Ausschalten im Notfall
Eine Handlung im Notfall, die dazu bestimmt ist,
die Versorgung mit _elektrischer_ Energie zu einer
ganzen oder zu einem Teil einer Installation abzuschalten, wo ein Risiko für _elektrischen Schlag_ oder ein anderes Risiko _elektrischen Ursprungs_ besteht.
NOT-AUS wird durch das Abschalten der entsprechenden Energieeinspeisung mit elektromechanischen Schaltgeräten erreicht, mit der 
Folge einer Stopp-Kategorie 0 nach DIN EN 60204-1:2007 9.2.2 
der an diese Energieversorgung angeschlossenen Maschinenantriebe.

Also der Not-Aus-Schalter Hauptschalter muss nicht die Pneumatik Abschalten. Aber es muss natürlich eine Energietrenneinrichtung für alle Medien vorhanden sein und es ist auch sicherzustellen das dadurch kein unsicherer Zustand entsteht.

Und ob man als Sicherheitsfunktion das Sichere Entlüften wählt ist jedem Konstrukteur überlassen. Aber die Pneumatik ist genauso nach 13849-1 zu betrachten, da gibt es kein Unterschied zu der Elektrik. Also wenn an der Maschine die Gefahrbringenden Bewegungen anders sicher angehalten werden geht das auch z.B. durch einen Sicheren Halt einen Pneumatikzylinders. Dieser kann bei einem PLb oder auch c mit einen Ventil machbar sein mit PLd und höher müssen auch hier die Anforderungen der Kategorien 2,3,4 eingehalten werden. Und natürlich auch berechnet werden.


----------

